# AJ 6TWO1 and BNR34



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought I would share the following link..

Kadir's Nissan Skyline R34 GTR | 6TWO16TWO1

Many thanks to AJ of 6two1.com.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Like the black faced Nismo Clocks as opposed to white and your excellent eye for detail when it comes to the pristine looks, subtle modification and gorgeous detailing all around.

Fantastic car, really is. Is that a later ´01 interior Kadir?


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

one word - MINT


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great shots of a stunning car!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 



FakeThinkpad said:


> Like the black faced Nismo Clocks as opposed to white and your excellent eye for detail when it comes to the pristine looks, subtle modification and gorgeous detailing all around.
> 
> Fantastic car, really is. Is that a later ´01 interior Kadir?


I think the interior is the revised interior with the all black upholstery.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Absolutely stunning:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

A brand new car !


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice in did sir :bowdown1:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I had the fortune of seeing this car at the Ace Cafe a few weeks back - stunning car and Kadir is a lovely bloke.

I NEED a Domo like that though!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Absolutely perfect example Kadir, credit to you for keeping her so mint :smokin:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car in every way!!:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Many thanks for the kind words.

Trev it was good to meet you too. And yes, Domo rocks!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Kadir said:


> Many thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Trev it was good to meet you too. And yes, Domo rocks!!


Where did you get him from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Trev, you are referring to the plush Domo as opposed to Domo, the reservoir sock?

You can find the plush Domos from a number of eBay resellers. My Domo was purchased from Japan!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, plush Domo who was hogging your passenger seat ;-)


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The body work is so shiny parts of it look chromed


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thank you..

Just an Instagram picture from yesternight..


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

ace


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Tranq..


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

great pictures! lovly r34!!!


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - looks really awesome - keep it that way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers folks..

A picture courtesy of Jamie Rolls.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

:bowdown1:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Kadir we meet again , love all your cars! There all just superb! Once I get my GTR I know who to go to for a detail session haha


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Salaam! 

A vehicular detail session sounds awesome Saif..


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Salaam Kadir bro. 

Love the shots. Very well kept car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Ws bro. Thank you.. 

Br. Danish snapped this picture over the weekend and managed to make the bonnet disappear!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

The speeds you must be driving at the bonnet flew off heh


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love this car more each time I see it! Next time I'm down London way a Nando's and GTR appreciation required me thinks!
It's a masterpiece


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Better cooling !!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Saif; VTEC must have kicked in y0! 

And Emil baiya; I think that is a pretty good idea. Hope all is well for you.

And thanks Luke..


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking good Kadir that pic looks the nuts  :thumbsup:


----------

